# PerC Computer Building Corner



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Riven said:


> I think AMD processors have a lower temperature tolerance. I've heard they now run cooler on average, but they can't tolerate as high temperatures as Intel ones do.


Yep, it's true. They are much cooler than Intel cpus.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Not sure if you all thinking abbout building these PCs, but I want to share what my current PC specs are.

AMD FX 6300 overclocked to 3.6ghz using stock voltage (once was overclocked to 4.45ghz, with crazy motherboard temp of more than 140 degrees of Celsius, but was stable and put big smile on my face) (with better motherboard I could achieve over 5ghz) 
Gigabyte 78lmt-s2p rev. 5 motherboard. 3+1 phase vrms
Palit GTX 650 ti 1gb with flashed Bios, Vram gained 470mhz (core clock maxes out at +180mhz)
4gbx2 ddr3 1600mhz ram (was overclocked for testing to 1866mhz and reduced latency)
Samsung 840 EVO 128gb SSD
3.5'' Seagate Barracuda 7200 rpm 1tb hdd
2.5'' WD blue 5400 rpm 320gb hdd (got it for free, that's why it's laptop drive) 
Fortron 700 watt 80+ silver psu with silent fan mod(it could work perfectly without fan, I just put it for safety)
Cooler master K280 pc case
El cheapo DVD drive and memory card reader
Very rare Scythe mugen 4 PCGH edition cpu cooler
Scythe thermal compound
1xcooler master fan with blue led (intake)
2x silent cooler master fans (intake and exhaust)
Windows 10 pro 64 bit with MAC OS X mouse pointers and rainbow swirl. I have tried lots of windows versions (from xp to 10, except vista), linux distros and even MAC OS X.

Accesories:
Samsung s22C300 monitor
Logitech m90 mouse moded for grip and weight
Moded Hama AK-220 keyboard for faster press response and sturdiness (typing response is better than cherry mx's, but has problems with C letter)
Using AIWA NSX-V70 for sound
Shitty TP-Link tl-wn721n wifi adapter (please people, don't buy this crap and buy something better)

I have some spare parts in cabinet:
Cooler master hyper 103 cooler
Very high RPM Sunon fan from PSU
80gb Seagate hdd (Tried to fix laptop. Everything worked until motherboard broke down)
AMD sempron 3400+ mobile 
512mb sodimm 800mhz ram
Broken down HP dv6000 (turion x2 tl-60, 2gb x2 sodimm, 120 gb Intel ssd, lots of HP crap)

I love my PC, that's why there is so much overclocked, DIY and moded stuff. Also it was prebuilt, but I upgraded it. I like building PCs, but it happens so rarely :crying:.


----------



## TechFreak (Sep 15, 2016)

Hypaspist said:


> Hi, I have a Macbook Air that I got as a present. It cost over $800 and doesn't even have a 1080p screen
> 
> Ok, that fun tidbit out of the way, I'm planning to build at the end of the year. All I have planned out so far is a fun build with 128GB of RAM and a 4GB GPU. For my serious build, I still have no idea whether or not to go Intel/Nvidia or AMD. The latter costs less, but runs a lot louder and at higher temperatures from what I've seen.
> 
> On a side note - I'm jealous of all you with your nicely spec'd desktops!


You can get pretty decent silent fans these days without breaking the bank, Noctua are pretty good. Also you have the option of closed loop water cooling if you don't want the hassle and if temperature is a concern.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

TechFreak said:


> You can get pretty decent silent fans these days without breaking the bank, Noctua are pretty good. Also you have the option of closed loop water cooling if you don't want the hassle and if temperature is a concern.


AIO water cooling are usually subjectively louder than any solution provided by Noctua. Just a "heads up". dB doesn't account for frequency, whine, pitching, turbulence that can be extremely annoying at any sound level to the human ear.

The stock AIO cooling on my Fury Xs suffered from this. The pump was creating an objectively low (dB) sound, but frigging mind-blowing annoyance. It pierced everything and was impossible to ignore.


----------



## Hypaspist (Feb 11, 2012)

pwowq said:


> AIO water cooling are usually subjectively louder than any solution provided by Noctua. Just a "heads up". dB doesn't account for frequency, whine, pitching, turbulence that can be extremely annoying at any sound level to the human ear.
> 
> The stock AIO cooling on my Fury Xs suffered from this. The pump was creating an objectively low (dB) sound, but frigging mind-blowing annoyance. It pierced everything and was impossible to ignore.


As someone with sensitive ears, I can confirm. High pitched sounds are the absolute worst even if from as a shaver. Some lightbulbs are loud enough to be perceived and annoy as well. Also, I have to admit I didn't think about pitch (or can I use timbre? :laughing at first, just about db.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

So while using an Athlon 5350 will be very cheap, the frame rates as to which it can run GTA V will make the game intolerable to play.

Actually, after looking around, I might consider the Athlon X4 860. It's about as fast and cheap as a Pentium G4400, but it has two more cores and I won't be able to upgrade in a long time.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TechFreak (Sep 15, 2016)

pwowq said:


> AIO water cooling are usually subjectively louder than any solution provided by Noctua. Just a "heads up". dB doesn't account for frequency, whine, pitching, turbulence that can be extremely annoying at any sound level to the human ear.
> 
> The stock AIO cooling on my Fury Xs suffered from this. The pump was creating an objectively low (dB) sound, but frigging mind-blowing annoyance. It pierced everything and was impossible to ignore.


You can get a watercooling cpu block and a radiator (with a self contained pump) on which you can mount any fan or mount it on the side of the case for heat dissipation. That's what I installed in my older bro's PC and it's pretty darn silent :wink:. So I disagree water cooling when done right is pretty quiet (I suffered from hyperacusis after a sports injury so yes if there was any noise I would have heard it - I could hear coil whine from a phone charger behind a heavy duty wardrobe - drove me nuts) . I would look at getting some decent pumps or some corsair aios.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

I bought my current system piece by piece to abuse the market. Since I wasn't in a rush I got my hands on the i7 5820k at 25% reduced price (that downmark was the most random event! todays prices aren't even close). The Fury Xs, I probably got the last ones on the revision 1.0-batch, stores suddenly dumped the prices by 20%. The M.2 SSD was an epic deal, it was a Kingston sale at one store, got it 50% reduced price! (amazeballs!)

When I had all the parts I planned out the case, cooling blocks, themes and what not. My hand was so itchy! The parts slowly piled up for about 2 months.

Here's how it developed.

First step was to test the first arriving Fury X. On the system I had. But the sound it made was horrific. Did this to it:

* *














Added car soundproofing. It did NOTHING noticeable.

2nd Fury X had to be tested, in crossfire as well. In the old system first. Looked "ok", but having twice the AMD-pumpwhine (coolermaster AIO fyi) was deafening to me. X60 Kraken isn't a silent piece itself.

* *















All them boxes tempted me. Just like that my apartment had a smaller bomb detonating within. That weekend I was super excited. Slammed everything inside the case. Cramped indeed! 

* *















Size comparison. Stock vs EKWB:

* *















Prepped and good to go... I had to buy 2m additional copper tube because copper can't be re-bent. 

* *















Neat start! (10 hours trail and error for 1 pic hah!)

* *















A fail. With minor adjustments where possible (few hours work only that!) and some will power it did eventually fit nicely.

* *















It's ALIVE! 1 full-time weekend+4 workdays later

* *















Still major work to be done. 1 more weekend of fun!

* *















It went well. But it's FAR from done. Revision 1.0!!! Great success. Blue liquid because of a stupid PH-marker additive. Wasn't labelled as having a PH-marker in it. 

* *















Major patience test: when designing and building and redesigning and rebuilding this over and over. I even broke a few full-copper fittings. Had to adjust everything as well. Everything is connected by rigid metal. 1 adjustment usually meant adjustments all over the place.

* *















A fail! Tried out a metal based thermal paste... while "burning it in place" it broke the shielding. Spotted drops of metal. Luckily nothing got damaged!

* *















Result: _i7Fury^2 micro genetalia_ revision 1.5

* *
















Will be presenting revision 2.0 later or tomorrow. *proud (and dumb)*


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

Wolf said:


> The 4k monitor is nice, it definitely has an acquired taste, I experienced a lot of eye strain for the first week or so of use.


I think that monitor actually uses a tn screen, not an ips, so the viewing angles and color reproduction may not be so great...that was one thing that turned me off...the other thing was the higher resolution doesn't necessarily translate to sharper text and images if the contrast is subpar, and the specs on that monitor were nothing special


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

_i7Fury^2 micro genetalia_ Rev 2.0 features:

The latest big surgery:

* *















Front panel rubber (<- uuh, fanzie that!) stand-offs, for increased intake air-flow and the panel _"SNAP!"_ went to _"clip"_:

* *















Just a pic with explanations on it:

* *















Beautiful? =)

* *

























Not seen additions: 
- improved fan-control (and dust control) by having different fans spin at different speeds
- dead silent system if CPU <65 deg C
- 2nd regular SSD got its own bracket

Rev 2.5-2.9 will get:
- glass or plastic or a mirror placed on the PSU
- all ddr4-slots filled with LED-lit sticks
- a working thermometer, liquid temp

Rev 3 will get:
- a custom sign with the full name IF it's possible
- 4k monitor
- a slimfit blu-ray reader/writer (if I manage that... then I'm good, almost "pro")


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

@pwowq your PC build is awesome:lovekitty:


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> @pwowq your PC build is awesome:lovekitty:


Thank you!


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

@pwowq :O dat rig... *thumbsup*!

This seems like the perfect place to ask. I need to build a very low power rig which can hold 4 very large HDDs (total above 10 Tb). It will serve as storage for decentralized encrypted data through STORJ and MAID SAFE. It will run on my network 24/7. (like a NAS)

>D any ideas? Was thinking of running a AM1 platform with Kabini APU. Thats like 25W+ about 6W/HDD.

:/ I'll probably need to build a costum case tho, can't find ITX cases cheap enough with 4 x 3.5 slots.

I think I have the net speed:


----------



## Harker (Sep 18, 2016)

LibertyPrime said:


> @pwowq :O dat rig... *thumbsup*!
> 
> This seems like the perfect place to ask. I need to build a very low power rig which can hold 4 very large HDDs (total above 10 Tb). It will serve as storage for decentralized encrypted data through STORJ and MAID SAFE. It will run on my network 24/7. (like a NAS)
> 
> ...


That is some speed you have there. I have a tenth of that DL speed.

Here is my setup roughly:

Motherboard: m5a78l-m/usb3
CPU Brand: AMD FX(tm)-6300 Six-Core Processor 
Windows 7 pro (64 bit)
Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti
Monitors: 1080x1920 24 inch acer
RAM: 16366 Mb 
Kingston hyperx ssd 500 GB
Toshiba HDD 2TB
Mechanical Keyboard 
It isn't the best setup, but it plays any game I throw at it.

I also have other smaller drives for linux installations that I plug in when needed.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

1st world problems. It is difficult to confuse CMU32GX4M4C3000C15 with CMU32GX4M4C3000C15B! Especially when the 1st is packaged WHITE and the 2nd is packaged BLUE.. not to mention the slight price difference. RETARDS!

Seriously.

If it wasn't for a retard packager progress with my PC could have been made. Thank my sense I've learned to compare the delivery note to the product before ripping the packaging.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

Epic news for AMD-gpu owners.
Radeon Software *Crimson ReLive Edition* 16.12.1 Release Notes

Radeon WattMan: Added support for AMD Radeon R9 Fury series, R9 390 series, R9 380 series, R9 290 series, R9 285, R9 260 series, R7 360, and R7 260 desktop graphics products

AMD FreeSync™ Technology: Now supports *Borderless Fullscreen Mode* for applications and gaming with AMD FreeSync™ technology displays and supported products. Now supports Gradual Refresh Rate Ramp for mobile configurations with AMD FreeSync™ technology displays and supported products.

*Fixed Issues*
Random crashes may be experienced on Mozilla Firefox. ( <- godlike fix!)


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

@pwowq what was your PC specs, before your current PC?


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

ae1905 said:


> View attachment 616490












My photo from 2015 with Samsung 840 EVO


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

The red spirit said:


> My photo from 2015 with Samsung 840 EVO


your writes are low, even by normal sata 3 standards

that's my old laptop with sata 2...it's competitive with nvme on pcie

on my desktop, I get over 5GB/s (sata 3)


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Had my computer built by a custom PC company. I am capable of building a computer myself, but I decided to do this for logistical reasons. I thought my computer was broken until I realised I didn't push the RAM sticks in far enough.

Anyway, here are my specs:

*CPU:* Intel i3-6100 (if AMD can create high-end CPUs that are compatible on mini-ITX boards, then I'd buy it in an instant. I originally opted for an FX-6300, but I wanted something I could easily carry around with me, and they don't make any mini-ITX AM3+ motherboards).

*Motherboard:* ASUS H110I-PLUS

*RAM:* 2x HyperX Fury DDR4, 4 GB, 2133 MHz. Looking to upgrade one of them to an 8 GB one at the same speed to prevent bottlenecks.

*GPU:* Gigabyte Windforce OC GTX 1050 Ti (I really wanted to go Team Red, but it was either this, the slow-ass RX 460 that's only good for MOBAs, or the more expensive RX 470, which would still be in my budget, but I'd have to stick with the crappy stock Intel cooler. Eventually, I went with the 1050 Ti; it's basically a slightly slower GTX 960 that uses the same amount of power as a GTX 750 Ti).

*Case:* Cooler Master Elite 130. Looking to upgrade to a slim mini-ITX case later on. I just need the CD drive for work.

*Storage:* 1TB WD Black 3.5" HDD. Running Windows and Lubuntu on dual-boot, the latter I need because I have files in an external hard drive that have the ext4 file system. I've shrunk the Windows space to 480 GB so I can easily copy it to an SSD later on, and because I don't intend to have a lot of stuff on this thing. The Linux distro is only around 64 GB.

*PSU:* Corsair VS-450. Would have liked a modular one to facilitate better cable management and airflow.

*Display:* ASUS VP228TE. It's crap, since it makes everything look blurry as hell. Its ports are ancient as well, rocking only a DVI-D and VGA. At least it fits in my room though, and I can see stuff on it.

*Cooling:* Noctua NH-L9i. Not much better than the stock cooler, but at least it cools it down to 70 degrees C as opposed to leaving it run close to its highest at 90 degrees C before it'd shut down the computer automatically, according to Linux. It's also supposed to be quiet, but I forgot to add the low-noise adaptor to the build. Perhaps when I get a mic I'll do that.

*Keyboard:* 
* *













 The typing isn't that great because of high travel, meaning I have to press quite firmly for the keys to actuate considering the membranes are a bit stiff and this annoys my dad, but at least all the keys work. I might invest in another one someday to resolve layout and location conflicts (I'm in the UK and this uses US layout). I'm specifically looking at a Corsair Vengeance K65 or similar. The Caps Lock LED is also dead, but not the Scroll Lock. I also keep pressing the Mail and Web keys by accident.

*Mouse:* Mediastar mouse. At least it doesn't skip tracking, unlike my previous pound shop mouse, as I mentioned in a previous post.

*Sound:* Pair of folding headphones I also listen to music in my phone with, with a line-in cable that came with my monitor since it's ancient like that.

So far, the most resource-intensive game I have it can run is Planetside 2 (its specs page lists high-end hardware from the late 2000s, while a game like CS:GO can run well with mid-range hardware from the same time). It runs the game on around 60 FPS (frame rate capping might be from GeForce Experience even though the software doesn't support this game), but on ultra, this frame rate drops to around half that in big fights. Turning down it to high or even medium will only drop the frame rate to around 40 FPS at the worst.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

ae1905 said:


> your writes are low, even by normal sata 3 standards
> 
> that's my old laptop with sata 2...it's competitive with nvme on pcie
> 
> on my desktop, I get over 5GB/s (sata 3)


I'm on sata 2 and achieving those speeds are amazing


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Riven said:


> *Keyboard:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your dad is annoyed, because your keyboard is like mirror with pink keys


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

The red spirit said:


> Your dad is annoyed, because your keyboard is like mirror with pink keys


No, he gets annoyed by the noise I have to make just so the key inputs actuate. He's worried I might wreck it, like I did with a laptop keyboard since they used the new island keys which I wasn't used to back then.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

ae1905 said:


> View attachment 616738


Figured out my trick, huh?


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> @pwowq what was your PC specs, before your current PC?


CPU: AMD FX-8350 4.8 GHz
Mobo: Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5
Memory: DDR3, 8GB, 2000MHz Corsair
GPU: Radeon R9 290, OCd to 1100-ish Hz
A SSD, HDD, DVD-writer
PassMark Software - Display Baseline ID# 446514

For comparison:
PassMark Software - Display Baseline ID# 590046
Almost "twice the performance"... It became more than twice as expensive because I wanted it to look ornamental.

If I could be arsed to learn how to make animated .gif-pics I would make one of the awesome Fury X's startup-run for Civ6 with DX12.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

The red spirit said:


> Figured out my trick, huh?


there's no trick...the drive is writing to a ram buffer...single channel ddr2 and ddr3 are rated at peak data transfer speeds of about 5-10GB/s...the only limitation here is the size of the buffer...once it is filled, transfers slow down to native drive speeds...so for anything except large file transfers, the synthetic rates will be fairly representative of the actual speeds you see


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

ae1905 said:


> there's no trick...the drive is writing to a ram buffer...single channel ddr2 and ddr3 are rated at peak data transfer speeds of about 5-10GB/s...the only limitation here is the size of the buffer...once it is filled, transfers slow down to native drive speeds...so for anything except large file transfers, the synthetic rates will be fairly representative of the actual speeds you see


I was using ram caching software, that's it.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

pwowq said:


> CPU: AMD FX-8350 4.8 GHz
> Mobo: Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5
> Memory: DDR3, 8GB, 2000MHz Corsair
> GPU: Radeon R9 290, OCd to 1100-ish Hz
> ...


I don't think, it was worth it.


----------



## TheJ (Aug 3, 2015)

I recently got a "cheap" chinese mechanical keyboard, it's so clickity, i love it. Cost me 30 something dollars but worth every penny.

Here, this:
https://www.amazon.com/AULA-Anti-gh...982&sr=8-16&keywords=mechanical+keyboard&th=1


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

TheJ said:


> I recently got a "cheap" chinese mechanical keyboard, it's so clickity, i love it. Cost me 30 something dollars but worth every penny.
> 
> Here, this:
> https://www.amazon.com/AULA-Anti-gh...982&sr=8-16&keywords=mechanical+keyboard&th=1


I think it's low end European brand, because in my country there their production in shops. Our shops sel local crap and something from well known brands (Logitech, Razer and so on...)

Found their website http://www.aulacn.com/html/en/about/brandintroduction/ turns out ist was Chinese brand


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> I don't think, it was worth it.


Sometimes the fun and new skillsets makes up for it.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

pwowq said:


> Sometimes the fun and new skillsets makes up for it.


Personally, if I had fx 8350, I would want to overclock it to 5.5ghz.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> Personally, if I had fx 8350, I would want to overclock it to 5.5ghz.











During an OC-session the comp went down with a scent of burning electronics. Ever since that event it refused to be stable at above 1,39V for longer than 30 minutes. 100% load or 10% load, 1,39V was the limiter.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

pwowq said:


> During an OC-session the comp went down with a scent of burning electronics. Ever since that event it refused to be stable at above 1,39V for longer than 30 minutes. 100% load or 10% load, 1,39V was the limiter.


My motherboard has brown sign of melting, after my 4.3ghz overclock. It reached 145 degrees of Celsius, almost burned my finger. My mobo is crap.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

_i7Fury^2 micro genetalia_ Rev2.5

* *
















Plexiglass on the PSU.
2x8GB Corsair Blue LEDs DDR4.

Can't fill the other RAM-bays because a tube is in the way. I have to redo that one. The crap camera can't fully capture the reflection depth, it looks very neat. I'm impressed by what I've created.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

pwowq said:


> _i7Fury^2 micro genetalia_ Rev2.5
> 
> * *
> 
> ...


Should have waited for Zen, should have waited for AMD Zen...


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> Should have waited for Zen, should have waited for AMD Zen...


No regrets. Mostly: I have an attitude of committing to my decisions and not look back once they're made.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

Been having an OC-session with micro genetalia today. I want the CPU-voltage to be as low as possible at 4GHz. The 5820k is the single biggest heat-generator in my loop. I have CPU and GPUs on the same loop, it's in a mATX environment, balance the CPU to max out the GPUs.

CPU: 4GHz, 1.140 Volts in BIOS
GPU: 1090MHz x2
GPU-memory: 560MHz x2 (HBM!)
RAM: ~3200MHz, 15-17-17-35 (funny because it's rated to 3000MHz! super-stable)

I finally deciphered Radeon Wattman! And how to set everything so MSI Afterburner can get full control over the overclocking.


----------



## Statecraft Demystifier (Dec 12, 2016)

Case: Thermaltake Level 10 GT
Mobo: Asus Z170-A
CPU: i7 6700k
GPU: Asus Dual GTX 1060 (shoulda gone 1070 I know)
PSU: Asus 750w Platinum
RAM: 32GB

Not incredible but not bad. My friends are all getting 1070's, 1080's, and titans though. *sigh*...


----------



## Statecraft Demystifier (Dec 12, 2016)

Case: Thermaltake Level 10 GT
Mobo: Asus Z170-A
CPU: i7 6700k
GPU: Asus Dual GTX 1060 (shoulda gone 1070 I know)
PSU: Asus 750w Platinum
RAM: 32GB

Not incredible but not bad. My friends are all getting 1070's, 1080's, and titans though. *sigh*...


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Upgraded my RAM so I now have 12 GB of DDR4 2133 MHz RAM. I added a rather generic-looking 8 GB RAM stick to my ITX motherboard on the second channel.


----------



## Firun (Jan 12, 2017)

Finally built a living room PC with parts I had lying around that accumulated over the years (job perk). Specs are P8H61-I MB, i5-2500, 8GB RAM, GTX970, 128GB SSD, 500GB HDD, Fractal Node 202 case with 450W SFX PSU. Just had to buy the case and that was it:





















Just felt like showing that off. It's a seriously awesome case and it's great to have such a (relatively) powerful machine sitting inconspiciously in my AV rack.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Firun said:


> Finally built a living room PC with parts I had lying around that accumulated over the years (job perk). Specs are P8H61-I MB, i5-2500, 8GB RAM, GTX970, 128GB SSD, 500GB HDD, Fractal Node 202 case with 450W SFX PSU. Just had to buy the case and that was it:
> 
> View attachment 631194
> View attachment 631202
> ...


I want that case, so I can take my PC with me in months to come.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

pwowq said:


> CPU: 4GHz, 1.140 Volts in BIOS
> GPU: 1090MHz x2
> GPU-memory: 560MHz x2 (HBM!)
> RAM: ~3200MHz, 15-17-17-35 (funny because it's rated to 3000MHz! super-stable)


CPU: 4GHz, 1.135 Volts in BIOS.
GPU: 1105MHz x2
GPU-memory: 560MHz x2 (HBM!)
RAM; ~2667MHz, 16-16-16-42 (previous setting failed to do a cold boot)


I know 1 FuryX will go to 1140MHz and the other at 1110MHz. That was before DX12 stress testing and Radeon ReLive.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

Statecraft Demystifier said:


> Case: Thermaltake Level 10 GT
> Mobo: Asus Z170-A
> CPU: i7 6700k
> GPU: Asus Dual GTX 1060 (shoulda gone 1070 I know)
> ...


Man, should have gotten the RX480. Or if really looking for "bang for buck", RX470.

With the latest Radeon drivers the RX-series experienced a substantial performance boost across everything.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

pwowq said:


> Man, should have gotten the RX480. Or if really looking for "bang for buck", RX470.
> 
> With the latest Radeon drivers the RX-series experienced a substantial performance boost across everything.


You should have gotten gt 210 for overclocking


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

This is my main PC at the moment:

Intel Core i5-3470
Palit Dual GeForce GTX 1060 6GB
Arctic FREEZER 7 Pro Rev 2
ASUS P8H61-MX USB3 (it's a small SATA 2 board)
Samsung 840 EVO 250GB + another old Intel SSD (SATA 2) + 500GB HDD
HyperX Fury 12GB (8 + 4) DDR3-1866/1600 Mhz RAM
Corsair TX 650W 80+ Bronze PSU

I've been looking at a bunch of stuff on Kaby Lake recently but overall the performance gains, especially for 1080p gaming, seem insignificant to upgrade from even Sandy Bridge. Eventually though I want to upgrade; to get a better motherboard with faster read/write speeds (SATA 3 and/or M.2 NVMe support), ability to overclock, newwer chipset/platform for upgrading in future, DDR4 memory and of course, a new CPU (preferably overclockable).

Since I'm not getting any performance bottlenecks, I'm not desperate to upgrade so will wait for Ryzen to see how that performs, but I've been tricked by AMD's marketing before (I bought the FX-6100 when it first launched, with its supposed "6 cores" and 8MB L3 cache, 3.3 GHz clock speed yet it'd probably get outperformed by a Pentium G4620!). What do you guys think? Should I upgrade this year or wait for Ryzen successor, Coffee Lake or even Cannonlake?


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

So this seems like a good place to ask... Does anyone know of a flipbook laptop/tablet hybrid that can also be a good VR-ready gaming machine and can run mac emulators for programming on Xcode? Does something like this exists yet?

The public library in my area has a shitty selection, I was thinking about buying a kindle as an e-reader, figured out I am used o looking at screens for long periods of time anyway and e-ink does nothing for me so I might as well get a tablet, had Subnautica crash on me because of a graphics update and realized my laptop is aging and I am doing a lot better financially than when I originally bought it, got interested in programming for VR and found I am barely scraping the minimum specs... Now I am wondering if I can solve all these in one go.


----------



## Firun (Jan 12, 2017)

nO_d3N1AL said:


> This is my main PC at the moment: (...) What do you guys think? Should I upgrade this year or wait for Ryzen successor, Coffee Lake or even Cannonlake?


Your system is still fine. There is no pressing need to update. SATA2 is still capable of ~300 MB/s, and sequential speed is much less important for general use than access times which are (almost) unaffected by the interface. The "sad" truth is that each new Intel generation since Ivy Bridge (or maybe even Sandy) has brought negligible architectural improvements. Going from Skylake to Kaby brought a 1% increase in IPC. Kaby is just a little faster because of higher clocks.

If I was you I'd just save up enough money to get a very nice, balanced build, and then upgrade. The only arguable weakness in your build is the H61 board, but even that will not have a noticeable impact on perceived performance. Personally, I am very much looking forward to Ryzen because I really like AMD, but as you said I'm weary of their promises. IPC increase of 40% sounds like just what AMD needed, and the first benchmarks suggest very strong productivity performance and adequate gaming performance. Let's see what happens.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

Tropes said:


> So this seems like a good place to ask... Does anyone know of a flipbook laptop/tablet hybrid that can also be a good VR-ready gaming machine and can run mac emulators for programming on Xcode? Does something like this exists yet?


Asus have some (expensive) solutions.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

That sad moment for me, when Pentium G4620 has same performance as my beloved FX 6300 :sad:


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

The red spirit said:


> That sad moment for me, when Pentium G4620 has same performance as my beloved FX 6300 :sad:


Yeah, I feel you. Don't really like Pentiums, but at least the FX-6300 has some other good uses, like content creation due to its multiple cores, and playing certain games that can take advantage of them.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

pwowq said:


> Asus have some (expensive) solutions.


All I can answer is the "VR-ready". You need a budget of at least $1000 and I recommend you get a slim one for that janky portable VR solution.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

nO_d3N1AL said:


> This is my main PC at the moment:
> 
> Intel Core i5-3470
> Palit Dual GeForce GTX 1060 6GB
> ...


I'm currently waiting for Ryzen ITX motherboards and CPUs to come out. I'm right now stuck with a Skylake i3.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Riven said:


> Yeah, I feel you. Don't really like Pentiums, but at least the FX-6300 has some other good uses, like content creation due to its multiple cores, and playing certain games that can take advantage of them.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


The thing is that pentium performs same even in multicore tasks


----------



## Firun (Jan 12, 2017)

The red spirit said:


> The thing is that pentium performs same even in multicore tasks


Cores are nice, but especially Windows and its applications still are mostly tied to IPC / single thread performance than multithreading. AMD made a fundamental strategical error when they put their emphasis on parallelisation with the current CPUs.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Firun said:


> Cores are nice, but especially Windows and its applications still are mostly tied to IPC / single thread performance than multithreading. AMD made a fundamental strategical error when they put their emphasis on parallelisation with the current CPUs.


They mad really unique products and pushed market to higher core count. That was good, but they failed with single core performance badly. Even previous AMD CPU gen had better single core performance. Example could be Phenom II 1090T having lower clock speed beating FX6300 with higher clock speed. Another mistake could be going from cores to modules, they just didn't perform well. If we consider FX 6300 triple core CPU, then it performs very well, but it's advertised as hexa core CPU so...


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

@Firun Now is probably the worst time to buy Asus crosshair V formula Z with expectations of FX 6300 running at 5ghz?


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

The red spirit said:


> I used single core sempron on laptop, that little shitte barely reaches 20 in cinebench. To me it was surprising, that it can do a lot of things now. I changed it to Turion tl-60, but still it has same single core performance, strangely usable. I also used same lappy with 1gb ram and it wasn't so good. Upgraded to 4 gigs. Anyway I got lappy for free and it's not my main pc. In the past I have used my parents PC (they still use it today). It was beast machine. It had AMD athlon 64 3200 overclocked to 2.43ghz, 2 gb ram and *drum playing faster* ........ Nvidia Geforce fx 5200 128mb gpu (worst gpu on Earth, but I enjoyed it lol). it played some games, but didn't ran CoD 2 at minimum settings. Even now it runs Windows XP. I can't understand why my parents are still not upgrading that. They have money for that.


They just think the upgrade to avoid security issues is just a bunch of corporate lies 

I could just use Linux for PersonalityCafe all day with that setup, but no, I gotta play muh vidya and probably make some as part of my course.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Riven said:


> They just think the upgrade to avoid security issues is just a bunch of corporate lies
> 
> I could just use Linux for PersonalityCafe all day with that setup, but no, I gotta play muh vidya and probably make some as part of my course.


My parent's PC can't even handle 480p on Youtube well, so yeah...


----------



## Statecraft Demystifier (Dec 12, 2016)

Riven said:


> I wish I could switch to an RX 480 just for the VRAM (may be running games on ultra or may just be doing a lot of content creation as part of my course). I'm a bit disappointed with GeForce Now because it can't run some of the games I want it to.


8GB VRAM? That'd be nice, but still my 1060, since it's ASUS dual series, has 6GB VRAM, which is almost as good. I still feel like I shoulda gone 1070 for SLI alone.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Statecraft Demystifier said:


> 8GB VRAM? That'd be nice, but still my 1060, since it's ASUS dual series, has 6GB VRAM, which is almost as good. I still feel like I shoulda gone 1070 for SLI alone.


I think VRAM will be important in the future. I own an old card from 2008 that has 256 MB of VRAM, and in only a few years, that's not considered enough to run anything but really light games.


----------



## Statecraft Demystifier (Dec 12, 2016)

Riven said:


> I think VRAM will be important in the future. I own an old card from 2008 that has 256 MB of VRAM, and in only a few years, that's not considered enough to run anything but really light games.


Wow, talk about a spike in output. I built my first PC in 2013 so I'm really new to the game. That's a really good point.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

My current card has 4 gb of VRAM, and it drives a 1080p 60 hz monitor. Only my CPU remains a bottleneck in some games. 

I just got into PCs from 2015 to last year.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Statecraft Demystifier said:


> Wow, talk about a spike in output. I built my first PC in 2013 so I'm really new to the game. That's a really good point.


VRAM requirements are always rising, so getting as much as possible is good strategy


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

The red spirit said:


> Not at all, amd FX 8320 for price of haswell i3? Nah, I would buy AMD
> 
> Nvidia's pricing right now is fine, only high end ones are overpriced


AMD CPUs are actually overpriced now. Even a Kaby Lake Pentium G outperforms FX-6300 and is much cheaper; not to mention more power-efficient and not on an outdated platform (see this video).


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

Just replaced some 7 year old Gskill RAM with 32 gb of Corsair Vengeance. Was getting the blue screen of death, now I'm curious to see how much I can abuse my computer, wishing I had a motherboard that accepts higher DDR RAM. It's weird, you'd think a motherboard that takes the latest Intels would have DDR4, but maybe it's that way because DDR3 is still common, I have no idea.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

nO_d3N1AL said:


> AMD CPUs are actually overpriced now. Even a Kaby Lake Pentium G outperforms FX-6300 and is much cheaper; not to mention more power-efficient and not on an outdated platform (see this video).


It costs same where I live, also AMD overclocks very good. Pentium G still doesn't outperform it, they have same performance.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Hey, I need advice. My laptop doesn't work. 

Story: Got it for free from grandpa, because he bought new one. I fixed windows and soon began upgrading it. I upgraded ram, cpu, ssd. Battery is totally useless and it holds charge for 1 or 2 minutes. Screen is very dim, due to ccfl wear. For some time place where ssd is was getting very hot and after some time it died (I tried to pull out and put in ssd). Totally cut out electricity and turned off itself, I thought, that mobo died (no signs of it being alive, lights didn't work). After few monts, I decided to check (dad said, that I assembled something wrong), what happened inside. Well, nothing at all. No sighns of frying. I tried to turn it on and it worked. I thought dad was right and bit paranoid me assembled it very concentrated and carefully. This time it didn't heat in place, where ssd is. Everything looked fine (done some strees testing), but yesterday it died again and now it doesn't turn on, like previously it doesn't show any signs of being alive. I'm pretty sure, that I assembled it mostly right (it had one problem after latest assembly, some keyboard didn't work for some time and later they worked, later don't work and later work and so on). I have no idea, what's happening. Any tips? CPU didn't overheat.

It's HP-DV6000. Specs are:
sempron 3400+ mobile > Turion 64 X2 TL-60
x1 512mb ddr2 800mhz > x2 2gb ddr2 800mhz
Seagate momentus 5400.2 80gb > Intel 540s 120gb
Motherboard is some model of Quanta
Power brick works


----------



## puzzled (Mar 15, 2016)

What a great thread! I love building computers. Whenever a friend of mine is looking to build, I always help them pick out the parts and do the build with them (my computer is also custom built)... It's not everyday you get to play with new parts. Just two days ago my buddy called me over to help him rebuild into this case. We added three custom fans with blue LEDs, and when he runs the case red the colors play off each other magnificently! 

My Specs:
CPU: Intel i7-4770k
GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 770 2GB
RAM: 16GB
Motherboard: MSI Z97 Gaming 5
HDD: 1TB
SSD: 100 GB (Holds Windows 10 for speed + other essentials)
OS (Dual Boot): Windows 10 | Ubuntu 16.04 
Monitors (2): HP x2301 23-Inch Micro Thin LED 
Keyboard: Logitech G710 Blue Mechanical Gaming (Cherry MX Blue Switches)
Mouse: Corsair M65 PRO RGB Aluminum Frame (black edition)


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

I just got outbid on the i5 I was planning to make a purchase on, which was initially worth less than £50; I could still get the item if the winning bidder doesn't purchase the item though, but it's pretty unlikely.

I'm hoping that Ryzen forces Intel to lower their prices enough so I can get an i5 for cheap. There was already one that wasn't on an auction that sold for just over £100, but I think I might defer it because I need to save this uni money more for books and food and the odd thing that I'll have to pay for. I could get the CPUs for even cheaper still once Ryzen comes out.

Actually, why can't I find an i3 that's cheaper than retail price on eBay atm?


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Just won the i5 in the auction. I may need to save money for uni resources and food, but I can always use meals from home for the food, and at least I paid less than retail price for it (£110 as opposed to at least £160).


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Some fashion design in VR


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

Finally!









The look of it is very hypnotic. Lighting on the DDR4-sticks breath in a very strange pattern I haven't figured out.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

doublepost


----------



## Trec93 (Jan 31, 2015)

pwowq said:


> Finally!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dam nice build bro, specs pls, I'm waiting for the 10x0ti drop from nvidia and I'll upgrade my garbage can't even play ark properly. :laughing:
also new ryzen cpu from amd :blushed:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

As a kid I was playing games at 1280x1024 on an 8MB graphics card and I was apparently unaware of all of the lag that resulted. Good old days when I didn't know anything.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

Trec93 said:


> dam nice build bro, specs pls, I'm waiting for the 10x0ti drop from nvidia and I'll upgrade my garbage can't even play ark properly. :laughing:
> also new ryzen cpu from amd :blushed:


Ryzen 7 1800X is quite epic. Intels pricing-scheme doesn't work anymore.
Ryzen 7 1700, seems to be the most efficient buy from AMD.

Dafuq, prices on 5820k is still over 4000 SEK (got mine for 3200 SEK a year ago). How dare Intel not react yet.



Thank you. 

i7 5820k, 4GHz
2xAMD Fury X
4x8GB Corsair Blue-LED DDR4 memory
240GB M.2-SSD (1400MBs read)
620GB SATA-SSD
850W modular PSU
EVGA micro2, mATX-mobo
Put in a somewhat structurally modified white Phanteks Enthoo EVOLV mATX.


----------

